# Lt. Gen. Peter Devlin takes command of Army 21 Jun 10



## old medic (19 Jun 2010)

Canada's army gets a new boss
By BRYN WEESE, Parliamentary Bureau 
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2010/06/19/14449096.html


> OTTAWA — As Canada's army gets set to stop fighting in Afghanistan next year, the force is getting a new boss.
> 
> Lt. Gen. Peter Devlin, who served in Iraq with the U.S. like Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Walter Natynczyk, will take command of Canada's army Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Jun 2010)

(Pedantic Mode on)
LGen Devlin attended, and graduated from, the University of Western Ontario, not "Western University"
Then BGen Devlin did more than play a "leading role" in Kabul, he was Commander, Task Force Kabul (for the Canadians), as well as Commander, Kabul Multi National Brigade.
Oh, he was a mortar platoon commander as well.  And he is the senior serving officer of The Royal Canadian Regiment.

(Pendantic Mode off)
Welcome aboard, LGen Devlin!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jun 2010)

Canadian Army To Get New Commander
CLS MA 10-01 - June 18, 2010

OTTAWA – Lieutenant-General Andrew Leslie will hand over command of Canada’s Army to Lieutenant-General Peter Devlin at a ceremony that will take place at the Canadian War Museum on Monday, June 21, 2010, at 10:00 a.m.

The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and General Walter Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, will preside over the ceremony. Lt.-Gen. Devlin is the former deputy commander of Canadian Expeditionary Force Command. Lt.-Gen. Leslie will assume the duties and responsibilities of Chief of Transformation.  

Location: Canadian War Museum, 1 Vimy Place, Ottawa
Date: Monday, June 21, 2010 
Time: 10:00 a.m. Media are requested to be in place no later than 9:30 a.m. 

On completion of the parade, there will be a media opportunity with both Lt.-Gen. Leslie and Lt.-Gen. Devlin.

-30-

Note to news editors/news directors: In order to facilitate access to the ceremony, members of the media are asked to confirm their attendance with Army Public Affairs, Major Dale MacEachern at 613-943-5257 or dale.maceachern@forces.gc.ca no later than 5 p.m. on Friday, June 18, 2010.


----------



## stealthylizard (20 Jun 2010)

Don't let it be known to the masses we had any role in Iraq, lol.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jun 2010)

In the official photo his beret looks like a chef's hat. His aide ought to be fired maybe the photographer too.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> In the official photo his beret looks like a chef's hat. His aide ought to be fired maybe the photographer too.



Unfortunately, that, or many similar, photo(s) of him have been in circulation for years now.  I am surprised that some Master Jack hasn't reamed him a new one over it.   >


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jun 2010)

Ah yes, the Jiffy Pop look.  At least he looks happy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> In the official photo his beret looks like a chef's hat. His aide ought to be fired maybe the photographer too.


I'm thinking the MCPL or SGT tasked with taking the photo might not have as much influence as we would like in these situations  ;D

It appears CBC.ca didn't read the media advisory closely enough:


> Lt.-Gen. Peter Devlin was named *the new commander of the Canadian troops in Afghanistan*, in a ceremony held in Ottawa Monday, as his predecessor also began an important new role ....


I shudder to read the rest of the account...


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

> Corrections and Clarifications
> 
> * Lt.-Gen. Peter Devlin was named the new commander of army and chief of the land staff. He is not the new commander of all Canadian Forces in Afghanistan, as incorrectly reported in an earlier version of this story. June 21, 2010 | 12:30 p.m. ET
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the MCPL or SGT tasked with taking the photo might not have as much influence as we would like in these situations  ;D
> 
> It appears CBC.ca didn't read the media advisory closely enough:I shudder to read the rest of the account...


I sent off a correction email to them via their links.  I'll keep watching, of course.  I also pointed out that as CLS (which I pointed out was army-speak for "Commander of the Army", ) that he is charged with training army units.  If used on domestic operations, then those units fall under CANADA COMMAND, and foreign operations fall under "CANADIAN EXPEDITIONARY FORCES COMMAND".  So, that's what I told them.


> Corrections and Clarifications
> 
> * Lt.-Gen. Peter Devlin was named the new commander of army and chief of the land staff. He is not the new commander of all Canadian Forces in Afghanistan, as incorrectly reported in an earlier version of this story. June 21, 2010 | 12:30 p.m. ET


Just saw that.  I guess they do read the reader input.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2010)

Michael O'L spotted the correction - sure enough, when I refreshed the story, the lead paragraph was correct.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Jun 2010)

In fact, they are two distinct appointments:


Commander, Land Force Command - commands CC2, has the powers of the commander of a command.

Chief of the Land Staff - head of the staff that advises the CDS on Land warfare and related issues.


One is part of CC2; the other is part of NDHQ.  Unfortuantely, we confuse the two - orders are issued to the LFAs and LFDTS by the Commander, LFC; staff communications within the NCR are issued by the CLS.


Thus, when attending Armed Forces Council he sits as CLS.  When he reviews the troops, he's commander LFC.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2010)

I learned something today


(Can I go home now?) ;D


----------



## Infanteer (21 Jun 2010)

What a stupid legality.  Just roll it into one please.


----------



## Old Sweat (21 Jun 2010)

There was a story on the local CTV channel at 1800. His beret looked a bit like a malnourished orca's dorsal fin.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jun 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> a malnourished orca's dorsal fin.



..and that kind of description is why some can make a fortune on writing.  [it'll happen some day my friend] ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> There was a story on the local CTV channel at 1800. His beret looked a bit like a malnourished orca's dorsal fin.



I kinda like it. It proves that he wants to connect with even the newest soldiers under his command.  ;D

But seriously, it gives the guy a kind of slighty disheveled 'human' edge. Leslie is a little too polished and smarmy looking, in a 'cat that ate the canary' kind of way, for my liking.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Jun 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Leslie is a little too polished and smarmy looking, in a 'cat that ate the canary' kind of way, for my liking.



Interesting, now that you mention it. His paternal grandfather was no clothes horse, while his father (BGen EMD Leslie) always looked like his uniform had been pulled from the bottom of a kit bag. In Dad's case it may have been an affectation as he was a charismatic leader with extremely high standards, especially for his officers. He was commandant of the School of Artillery when I was an officer cadet, and we worshiped him. However, when drinking he used to light the filter end of his cigarette, which was the subject of some amazement by we peons.


----------



## armyvern (22 Jun 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and that kind of description is why some can make a fortune on writing.  [it'll happen some day my friend] ;D



It better happen soon - judging by the first half of his moniker.  >


----------



## pbi (3 Jul 2010)

I've had the very great pleasure to know the CLS since we were Capts together on the Intermediate Officers' Course in Gagetown many years ago. (His career has, shall we say, had a somewhat different trajectory than mine...). I've watched his progress with great interest, as well as a degree of satisfaction in the realization that the good and decent may also achieve high reward. Now that I'm on my way out, I'm glad to know things are in good hands--very good hands.

Last week, he spoke to us all at the AOC graduation here at Foxhole U. I was reminded once again that with this man, what you see is what you get. There is no bullsh*t, no ambiguous play-acting, no feigned or patronizing interest, just a solid, experienced leader who genuinely likes people and loves soldiering. He connected almost instantly with the students, listening and responding to their questions, and solicited all of us, students and staff, to write our thoughts about the Army on index cards. He read those cards, along with the RSM of the Army, and within two days responded by e-mail on the suggestions and criticisms that we offered.

This man has a huge and very difficult job ahead of him (as do all of those who will be staying in uniform) and I don't envy him as he tries to figure out how he will keep the flame alive, as everything we have known and accepted as "normal" for the last decade fades away.  I don't envy him one bit, but I believe that he is the man for the hour. God bless him, and good luck. I'll be watching with great interest.

Cheers


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2013)

.... on what he's up to now:


> Fanshawe College's Board of Governors today announced that Peter Devlin (Lieutenant General Retired), the former Commander of the Canadian Army, will become the College's fifth President, effective September 3, 2013.
> 
> Known to live at the front line and respected for his wisdom, balanced approach, and collaborative style, Devlin is an extraordinarily effective leader who has had a distinguished, 35-year career with the Armed Forces. During that time, he has commanded troops in Canada, Europe, the Middle East and the United States.
> 
> He has been awarded the Meritorious Service Cross as well as Orders of Military Merit from the United States, Brazil and Columbia for international leadership and partnership. Devlin was appointed Commander of the Canadian Order of Military Merit in 2010 and selected Commander of the Canadian Army where he led 50,000 regular, reserve, and civilian members; managed an annual budget of $2 billion and infrastructure worth $10 billion, and worked tirelessly to reposition and modernize the Army to meet the needs of an ever-changing future ....


----------

